# New beekeeper in TN



## twizted1 (Apr 24, 2016)

New to both the forum and beekeeping. Located on the western side of the Cumberland Plateau in Tennessee. 

I installed my first two packages into hives last week. I also have two more hives on order that I'll be adding to the apiary next month.

I've been researching bees over the winter and this spring started attending meetings with the local beekeepers association (Cookeville Beekeepers Association). The more I learn, the more I see there is to learn. Looking forward to learning more about this hobby by reading and in keeping my own hives.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## b1kfd (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from East Tennessee!


----------



## Zombee (Mar 20, 2016)

Welcome from just above you in KY.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome. I also occasionally go to cookeville beekeepers myself.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome to beesource - see you at the meeting.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Good luck with your bees.


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## PepperBeeMan (Apr 27, 2016)

2nd year beek here. My hive is down the road in Murfreesboro, TN! Great info on the Cookeville page.


----------

